
I saw aid for starving people spent on staff salaries through inept planning - jlg23
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2018/mar/22/i-saw-aid-for-starving-people-spent-on-staff-salaries-through-inept-planning
======
jaclaz
The article is IMHO a tad bit too vague and generic, but it does resound with
my little experience with some "no-profits", over the years I have become
increasingly critical on the way many of these are managed, notwithstanding
the good will of most financers, volunteers and participants.

